# Hammerli P240 Parts (.32S&WL)



## Max (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello,
I am looking to purchase a replacement slide for a Hammerli P240 .32S&WL.
I anyone knows of a good condition slide that is available please let me know.
Must be able to post to Australia.
Must be for the .32 S&WL calibre.
Regards,
Max.


----------

